# Next order



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

So extract are out of the wahana that i've heard so much about and also uncle funka.

If you were going to place an order than include both an espresso blend and something for brewed right now what would it be.....only catch... from the same roaster.

What is the top 'pairing' at the moment? Or maybe its an all-rounder that is beating all-comers

Need some ideas folks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I really like the Extract Strongman Espresso blend so will order 500g of that but so gutted I missed out on uncle funka.

Extract do have some great single origins for brewed and espresso though, going to order some now!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Try Rave coffee Signature blend for espresso. I keep going back to it. The Mocha Java blend is good for espresso and filter.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Batman, you missed out on Unkle Funka? Don't know why but I thought you had some on launch week.

I agree though you couldn't go far wrong with Extracts other offerings, Maybe a bag of Strongman, Original or Strangelove for your espresso needs and a bag of Del Obispo for brewed? All the espresso blends are sublime and Del Obispo was great on the Extract cupping table, though I haven't played with it other than in Unkle Funka.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

This is how I like to buy my coffee too. My tip would be Formula 6 espresso and one of the African single origins for filter from James Gourmet.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Batman, you missed out on Unkle Funka? Don't know why but I thought you had some on launch week.
> 
> I agree though you couldn't go far wrong with Extracts other offerings, Maybe a bag of Strongman, Original or Strangelove for your espresso needs and a bag of Del Obispo for brewed? All the espresso blends are sublime and Del Obispo was great on the Extract cupping table, though I haven't played with it other than in Unkle Funka.


I did miss out on Wahana and Unkle Funka









I ended up ordering x2 strongman and some more colombian del obispo (as I didn't get to try this as espresso).

I love the harrar in the strongman and the slightly lighter roasted needed to bring out the best of it.

Fantastic in milk also!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree the Harrar makes a fantastic base, I love Daves use of naturals where others seem a bit afraid of them. Strongman and Original are the best espresso coffees for milk I have ever had.

Sorry you missed out on the Unkle Funka, I would have sent you some of mine like I did Gary if I had known. Don't worry though Dave said he has some more Wahana on its way in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just ran out of the Del Obispo today, which was a shame as I felt I was just really getting to grips with its potential (or to be fairer, my ability to exploit its potential). I was typically getting more strawberry than the advertised cherry, great as an after dinner espresso (sweet & "puddingy") but grinding finer than normal, for filter & moka pot revealed more balance. Letting the the last espresso I made run a little after blonding to 40% brew ratio gave a similar result...still plenty of fruit, but also a more bittersweet caramel/barleysugar underpinning, deeper complexity?


----------

